# Help required : Do i qualify for RPL



## abhiria (Jul 31, 2008)

HI ,
I have been working for 8 yrs in IT hardware and networking feild and i have done my MCSE and MCDBA certifications and also i have done ITIL foundation course .And i have done a Diploma in Hardware and networking from a private institute and one more correspondence diploma in Practical Miling from USA Kansas

Abhijeet


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there Abhijeet,

Welcome to the forum.

You've certainly got enough working years in your field but your job needs to be on the SOL list. If you have a look at the sticky at the top of the page "Thinking of emigrating" you can check if it's on the list and also see if you have enough points etc.

Dolly


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

You should be ok with 8 years. When you are looking at the list don't forget that some of the IT occupations are also on the MODL. You should, if oyu can, pick one of the MODL occupations as this will give you more points on the points test. You need at least 12 months of work experience in an MODL in order to be awarded the bonus MODL points.


----------



## abhiria (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Dolly and Veronica for your valuable comments. I've checked the SOL and my Job(Systems Manager) is in it though not in MODL. And i have gone through the points test which adds up to 125 points. Just wanted to know wht is the time frame for the Skills Assessments as i will be applying for RPL coz i have no degree in IT


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Abhijeet,
Welcome fellow Indian 
My husband too has done MCSE, He has masters in COmputer and close to 5 years experience, We too managed close to 125 points and we are now appearing for the IELTS this month end for those extra points.
Now the answer to your question. 

1. ACS
ACS takes not more than a month to 3 months, depending on how many proofs you send along with the forms, they need all kinds of proofs and the more the better, you can add your salary slips, any in-house certificates from your employer like certificate of excellence etc, any and every kind of letter from your employer/company that proves your working with them as a permanent employee etc, this again adds to your being a genuine case, all your degrees / certificates of the courses you have taken so far. Co-employee references with respective visiting cards, employer references, incase you can not manage the employer reference, then add a statutory declaration that you fear loosing your job incase you do ask for it.
All in all I would say, give everything that you have

2.
They do need the masters in Computers or any kind of post graduate study, which is for 4 years, if you do not have one then they deduct the same number of years from your total work experience and the balance should be more than 4. so you do qualify.

Anything else, just ask

Anj


----------



## abhiria (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Anj and give my regards to your Husband Shekhar . . ..actually i have applied for the same and i have taken help of an Agent in Mumbai.. I have submitted all the reference letters, prjects , CBOK for RPL ..but the agent dint ask for any salary slips . Is it necessary to submit Salary slips?????


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Sure will.
Well, salary slips are not mentioned anywhere but since you are unable to give a reference from the employer, the salary slips only serve as a proof and they support your bank statement. My agent said, while applying for the acs or the visa, remember, More is Good. You are giving your papers for your own benefit, not theirs, so no harm in adding extra papers, it is only paper, incase it is no good then they will not go through them, incase they do, it adds weight to your case.
If you have the salary slips, my suggestion would be to add them, I don't know if you are attaching the reference letters from your current employer, incase you are not, then salary slips work as a proof of employment and support your CV, not in salary terms but only supporting the employer bit.


----------



## afaiz5 (Sep 29, 2008)

hi Anj
need ur advice. i m BTech in Electrical, 8.5 years experience in Software Development. now my prob is i cant get reference letter from previous employer cuz the company is closed. in my current company i m working since 7.5 years, should i apply for ACS RPL? is the Experience letter different from Reference letter, and how detailed should it b? 
I would appreciate ur help.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

afaiz5 said:


> hi Anj
> need ur advice. i m BTech in Electrical, 8.5 years experience in Software Development. now my prob is i cant get reference letter from previous employer cuz the company is closed. in my current company i m working since 7.5 years, should i apply for ACS RPL? is the Experience letter different from Reference letter, and how detailed should it b?
> I would appreciate ur help.


Although Anj gives some great advice based on her and her husbands experience don't forget to check with an agent if in doubt. Their first consultation is usually free. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Nazib (Oct 1, 2008)

Dear anj
i have applied in ACS in 28th july and my assessment money was less than the acs new assessment policy. So the staus then showed awaiting documents
I gave required money on 14th of august and after one week the status has changed to in process 21st august to 27th sepetember the status was on process in 28th september the status was with assessor!!
Here i have given all he necesssary documents required by ACS I have completed 4 years Bsc in Computer science and engineering and also MBA in Accounting and Information system and i have training on Oracle from Oracle authorized training institute and i have also applied for Computing Professional - specialising in Oracle-ASCO OCDE 2231-79 . Here i am working in a mobile operator in Bangladesh named AKTEL. and i have given a 125 pages documents for supporting to get the points of MODL

HERE I AM ASTONISHED THAT MY ASSESSMENT GOING TO BE FINISHED AT 4 WEEKS!!!

Please give a proper explanation of this!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

they can take as much time, we got ours done in 23 days, there r some who took 6 months, hv patience, they will contact u. dont compare urself with the ones whose result ws out in 20 days, it might take longer and it will do nothing except for making u impatient. it takes time.


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

As far as I understand Anj was talking about an RPL assessment. That is not the same as a normal degree based ACS assessment. The fact that you assessment may take only 4 weeks is not extraordinary. An RPL assessment, on the other hand, is bound to take at least 2 to 3 months. 



Nazib said:


> Dear anj
> i have applied in ACS in 28th july and my assessment money was less than the acs new assessment policy. So the staus then showed awaiting documents
> I gave required money on 14th of august and after one week the status has changed to in process 21st august to 27th sepetember the status was on process in 28th september the status was with assessor!!
> Here i have given all he necesssary documents required by ACS I have completed 4 years Bsc in Computer science and engineering and also MBA in Accounting and Information system and i have training on Oracle from Oracle authorized training institute and i have also applied for Computing Professional - specialising in Oracle-ASCO OCDE 2231-79 . Here i am working in a mobile operator in Bangladesh named AKTEL. and i have given a 125 pages documents for supporting to get the points of MODL
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Veronika, I was very much talking about the ACS, we got ours done in 23 days, but a frend took 4 months because he had to get some papers attested etc from the Vice Chancellor of his college, what I meant was tht if its taking time, not to worry, they will contact u with whatever they need from you. I guess Karen's Acs assessment took 6 months.. now tht 6 months included the time they took for paperwork which they were asked for post applying (I hope i am right Karen??)


anj


----------



## afaiz5 (Sep 29, 2008)

hi anj
is the experience letter from employer different from experience details that we have to send for RPL?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes, i guess so. experience letter from the employer is more like a confirmation tht u r a part of the organisation and are not faking it.


----------



## afaiz5 (Sep 29, 2008)

thanx for the reply anj. need a suggestion , i work in Saudi so should i apply for PR visa from Saudi or would it be better to apply in Delhi(my home town)? i hope Aussi New Delhi Immig office doesnt take as long as their Canadian counterparts.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i cant comment on this, but for the visa u apply online, it isnt where u r living but the visa is applied for at Australia itself, and not the high comission.


----------



## afaiz5 (Sep 29, 2008)

hi Anj
what kind of interview should one expect from ACS?
i hav been through lots of forums for Q&As but i found your comments most useful. Thanx a lot Anj.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I wouldnt know about that, my husband got no calls, nothing from them. we gave them enough to go through, maybe they got tired of looking at it all 

jokes apart, they might contact your employer or co employee, or all those who give references, i dont think they would contact u for an interview.. on a second thought, they might..


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

afaiz5 said:


> hi Anj
> what kind of interview should one expect from ACS?
> i hav been through lots of forums for Q&As but i found your comments most useful. Thanx a lot Anj.


I didn't have an interview from the ACS at all either. 
None of my references mentioned any contact from them either....

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

from my understanding, they contact references when they see a loophole somewhere.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> I didn't have an interview from the ACS at all either.
> None of my references mentioned any contact from them either....
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


Ditto.....

Dolly


----------

